# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Rovaniemen bussit

## bussifriikki

Katselin kuvia Rovaniemeltä ja huomasin mm. K202:ia ja erinäisiä nivelbusseja. Vieläkö niitä kulkee Rovaniemellä?

----------


## aulis

Rovaniemellä on enää vain varakäytössä se N202, K202:t lähinnä varaosina. Ainakaan en ole liikenteessä reiluun vuoteen nähnyt, ja ne mitä pihalla oli, oli aika lailla lytyssä ja lamput irti jne.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:05 ----------

Oho, sanoitkin "erinäisiä nivelbusseja". Kyllä, linjalta 14 löytyy varmimmin. Sitä ajetaan kahdella autolla, jotka aamupäivällä ovat yleensä kumpikin nivelbusseja - Säffle 2000 käytettynä Ruotsista ostettuja. Toinen keltainen, toinen harmaa. Iltapäivällä sitten sen keltaisen tilalle tulee yleensä Lahti Eagle tai HelB:iltä käytettynä ostettu Scala.

N202 oli vielä pari talvea sitten linjan 4 aamuruuhkassa, kuten joka talvi sitä ennen. Viime syksynä näin sen linjalla 3, mutten enää kevättalvella missään. Vara-autona vaikuttaa olevan, sillä ajokunnossa on.

----------


## Palomaa

Taas tuli käytyä eilen Rovaniemellä ja tuli huomattua että siellähän on vanhaa kalustoa meiltäkin, itse en tätä tiennyt.

Eli kyseessähän on VT 218 ja HelB 714.

ex. Helsingin Bussiliikenne 714
ex. Veolia Transport 218

Tosiaan ei tultu ajeltua noilla, ainakaan tällä kertaa. Ketosen liikenne on siis hankkinut käytettyjä autoja Scanialta, jotka ovat siis täältä palautettuja sinne.

----------


## aki

> Taas tuli käytyä eilen Rovaniemellä ja tuli huomattua että siellähän on vanhaa kalustoa meiltäkin, itse en tätä tiennyt.
> 
> Eli kyseessähän on VT 218 ja HelB 714.


Tästä Miskan kalustolistauksesta löytyy Rovaniemen paikallisbusseja, sekä käytössä olevat että poistetut http://koti.mbnet.fi/kalusto/rovaniemi.htm Listaa ei tosin ole päivitetty tämän vuoden puolella.

----------


## helleh

> Taas tuli käytyä eilen Rovaniemellä ja tuli huomattua että siellähän on vanhaa kalustoa meiltäkin, itse en tätä tiennyt.
> 
> Eli kyseessähän on VT 218 ja HelB 714.
> 
> ex. Helsingin Bussiliikenne 714
> ex. Veolia Transport 218
> 
> Tosiaan ei tultu ajeltua noilla, ainakaan tällä kertaa. Ketosen liikenne on siis hankkinut käytettyjä autoja Scanialta, jotka ovat siis täältä palautettuja sinne.



Juu. Kannattaa lueskella ja tutkia vaikka Miska Peuran kalustolistoja, niin saa aika hyvän käsityksen missä kaikkialla vanhoja stadilaisia busseja liikkuu.
Noita saman sarjan autoja on muuten ainakin Pohjolan Matkalla, Turun Citybusilla, Valkeakosken Liikenteellä, Juha Jalolla tuossa vain muutamia mainitakseni. Joku voi täydentää...

----------


## Palomaa

Ok, kiitokset vinkeistä, lueskelen tuon läpi kun on tässä vähän enemmän aikaa.  :Smile:

----------


## antsa

Olisiko samaa sarjaa myös Hämeen Linjalla ja Ruotilla.

----------


## Toni Lassila

Entinen ruotsalaisen Västtraffikin Volvo 8700 LE on tullut havaittua Rovaniemellä syyskuussa. En tiedä miten päätynyt kauas pohjoiseen.

----------


## killerpop

> Entinen ruotsalaisen Västtraffikin Volvo 8700 LE on tullut havaittua Rovaniemellä syyskuussa. En tiedä miten päätynyt kauas pohjoiseen.


Länsilinjat toi kaksi, joista toisen Ketoselle

----------


## Karosa

Rovaniemellä on näemmä pyörinyt uuden sukupolven Citaro-nivel, kysymys kuuluukin että millä asialla?
http://pato.1g.fi/kuvat/2015/02/38.jpg

----------


## bussifriikki

> Rovaniemellä on näemmä pyörinyt uuden sukupolven Citaro-nivel, kysymys kuuluukin että millä asialla?
> http://pato.1g.fi/kuvat/2015/02/38.jpg


Ainakin Mersu talvitestaa niitä siellä.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SZCbYbR10g

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Kuinkahan  monta kertaa päivässä Vehon huoltoauto käy päivässä kovien pakkasten aikana laittamassa toimintaan näitä?

----------


## hylje

MB:n inssit luultavasti tutkivat ihan itse, mikä tällä kertaa jäätyi. Sitähän varten ne roudaavat protobussia Rovaniemelle.

----------


## kalle.

Rovaniemen paikallisliikenteen kilpailutuksen ratkaisua on käsitelty tänään teknisessä lautakunnassa: http://rovaniemi.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/To...kenteen(10775)

Kaleva tietää jo kertoa, että kilpailutuksen voittaja on Koskilinjat Oy. http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/pohjois...odeksi/778857/

----------


## Eppu

Yllättävä juttu tämäkin. Tässäkään kisassa eivät paikalliset yrittäjät pärjänneet. (Tai no onhan Koskilinjat tavallaan jossain mielessä paikallinen jos ajatellaan että ennen oli Gold Line...)
Montakohan autoa Rovaniemen paikkuri tarvitsee ja oliko kisaan jotain vaatimuksia kaluston suhteen?

----------


## aulis

Pikaisesti kun laskin niin vara-autoineen noin 20 autoa tarvitaan. Automäärä ei nykyisestä muuttune kilpailutetussa liikenteessä. Alla tämä pikainen laskutoimitukseni:

Ma-Pe 15 autoa + 3 lisäautoa (tuplauksiin)

1A: 1 auto
2: 1 auto
3: 2 autoa
4: 2 autoa + 1 lisäauto
5: 2 autoa + 1 lisäauto
6: 1 auto
8+10+12: aamulla 3, iltapäivällä 2 autoa
9: 1 auto
14: 2 autoa + 1 lisäauto

La 5 autoa

2+4+14: 2 autoa
5: 2 autoa
8+10: 1 auto

Su 3 autoa

4+14: 1 auto
5: 1 auto
8: 1 auto

----------


## Joonas Pio

Rovaniemelle tulee myös Scania Citywide LE Suburbania 8 kpl.

----------


## Waltsu

Rovaniemen paikallisliikenteen nimeksi Linkkari  bussien kyljessä kiitää poroja

Täällä lisätietoa ja kuvia. Toivottavasti porojen päiden läpi näkee ulos...

----------


## jiipeehoo

Linkkari on linkkuveitsi, hyvänen aika. :Wink:

----------


## Waltsu

Linkkarin nettisivut on avattu!

Ja yhä edelleen Karinrakkaan ajetaan nelosta ja vitosta samaan aikaan eli Ruokasenkadulta 15, 15, 45. Ja sama ilmiö kaupunkiin mennessä: 00, 30, 30. Nelosen aikataulua vois ehkä rukata vartin verran? Kolme kertaa tunnissa on sentään 50 % enemmän kuin kaksi kertaa tunnissa.

----------


## aulis

> Linkkarin nettisivut on avattu!
> 
> Ja yhä edelleen Karinrakkaan ajetaan nelosta ja vitosta samaan aikaan eli Ruokasenkadulta 15, 15, 45. Ja sama ilmiö kaupunkiin mennessä: 00, 30, 30. Nelosen aikataulua vois ehkä rukata vartin verran? Kolme kertaa tunnissa on sentään 50 % enemmän kuin kaksi kertaa tunnissa.


Itse näkisin tuon nykyisin hyvin toimivan järjestetyn vaihdon purkamisen huononnuksena palvelutasoon. Sen sijaan suotavaa olisi lisätä pari autoa vitoselle ja tarjota sille vartin vuoroväli läpi päivän  sitä kautta voisi paikallisliikenteen suosio lähteä isompaankin nousuun.

----------


## Azzy

Tietäisikö kukaan Linkkarin nykyisestä auto-/linjakierrosta?

----------

